# Sushi rice in a Rational oven



## wgchefrob (Feb 5, 2015)

As above really, anyone got a perfect program/technique for cooking sushi rice in a combi?

I normally use a small rice cooker but I need to cook rather a lot of it in one go.

The oven is a 6 month old 20 grid SCC.

Any tips welcome.


----------



## frasmusson (Feb 6, 2015)

In your RATIONAL there is a setting for sushi rice, press Vegetables and Side dishes and select Sushi rice, let the unit preheat before you load your sushi rice.

To prepare rice, fill a hotel pan with washed sushi rice that has beensteeped for an hour. Cover the rice with cold water (ratio of 1.1 litres of water per kg of sushi rice). Place the probe in the rice and weigh it down with a spoon to prevent it from raising during the cooking of the rice.

IMPORTANT! Make sure to cover the rice with a shallow hotel pan, otherwise it will burn.

When the rice is done, let it sit for a while and then use rice vinaiger and spices to finish your rice.

This setting has been developed with the Japaneese Corporate chef, and this is what they are using there.

Good luck!


----------

